# Complaint for divorce has been filed with the court



## Clothed-In-Strength (Sep 7, 2012)

I received an email from my attorney stating that the complaint for divorce has been successfully filed through the court. I just need to give my attorney the go ahead to have him served and how. 

As soon as I read the email, my heart sank. I was overwhelmed with emotion and could not stop myself from sobbing. Why do these things happen? I am so heartbroken and really didn't expect to have this reaction since I was so determined. Reality has set in and I can't take the pain. 

For those of you that went through this already, what helped you get through it?


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Clothed-In-Strength said:


> I received an email from my attorney stating that the complaint for divorce has been successfully filed through the court. I just need to give my attorney the go ahead to have him served and how.
> 
> As soon as I read the email, my heart sank. I was overwhelmed with emotion and could not stop myself from sobbing. Why do these things happen? I am so heartbroken and really didn't expect to have this reaction since I was so determined. Reality has set in and I can't take the pain.
> 
> For those of you that went through this already, what helped you get through it?


 
I'm sorry. Reality set in for you. Have him served when you are ready. Do it at your pace. Take some time to come to terms with that first step. 

For me...getting over it after over a year and a half of separation and the crap he did to me wasn't until I found out about his year long affair when we were suppose to be working on ourselves. I was able to forgive myself for my mistakes in the marriage and that lifted a huge weight off me. 

I think everyone is different and you heal at your own pace. One of the best pieces of advice I received is concentrate on yourself. It took me a long time for that to sink in but when it does...you will finally begin to heal. 

Try and have a good night.


----------



## Clothed-In-Strength (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Sad. That is great advice and greatly appreciate it. My attorney and I have been playing phone tag, but I am ready now........I think. hehe 

Hope you are doing well.


----------

